# Morritts - take tortuga orwait for grand?



## krmlaw (Apr 9, 2010)

want to go to Morritts july 2011. 

i can exchange into torutga right now. or should i put in a request for grand?

thanks!


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 9, 2010)

The Grand will guarantee that you are oceanfront; however, rooms are banked 2 years in advance with RCI, so all the Grand rooms have already been deposited with RCI and exchanged.  That's not to say that you can't put a request in and still get it.  There is no guarantee which area you will be in if you get Tortuga, it could be poolside or oceanfront.  It's a tough call.


----------



## Janette (Apr 10, 2010)

In my opinion, it is worth the wait to be able to wake up and look out at the ocean from my bed. I love ocean front so I would wait on the Grand even if it is another year. Remember, they have the 1-4 rule.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 10, 2010)

Since the 'enhancements' last yr I have only seen Grand at the last minute.  I would post in 'sightings' and see if any can see these as available.  Dawn


----------



## asroberts (Apr 10, 2010)

We stayed in Tortuga last year on the third floor with a pool and oceanview.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 10, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> want to go to Morritts july 2011.
> 
> i can exchange into torutga right now. or should i put in a request for grand?
> 
> thanks!


Go into search then advanced seach on the top of this page.
Put in "Morritt" and then pick distress/sightings board and hit search.

There has not been a big deposit of Morritts Grand since last spring/summer.
This might help you decide whether to take it or wait.


----------



## krmlaw (Apr 11, 2010)

how are the torutga rooms?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 11, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> how are the Tortuga rooms?


Fine....

The Grand Rooms are upscale - Marriott kinda furnishings...
The Morritts Tortuga Seaside (new oceanfront building) and Morritts Tortuga old wooden oceanfront (renovated thanks to Hurricane Ivan) have very nice, Caribbean style furnishings.
The poolside Morritts Tortuga units (where as an exchanger you will probably end up) are nice standard units. The furnishings have been replaced and the 2BR units are soooooo spacious.
The Monday before you go, call the resort and request a unit near the "not quiet" pool - LOL. Someone else will answer but it's the pool with the swim up bar and the hot tub and has a different name (shorts, where are you!). There is much more fun and activity at this pool for you and the kids.

I own both poolside and wood oceanfront units - I would not hesitate to recommend any of the units to you.
And it is iffy about continued bulk deposits of the Grand - JMHO

http://www.morritts.com/


----------



## shorts (Apr 11, 2010)

The pool Pat is referring to is the Premier Pool. If you request a unit in the E or "Brentford" building you may get a unit with an oceanview across the pool with some nice ocean breezes due to the missing building from hurricane Ivan.

I don't think I'd wait on a Grand unit unless you want to go in the fall (hurricane season) of 2011 or put in a request for 2012. I don't think there will be many more deposits for spring of 2011. JMO


----------



## Sthack (Apr 11, 2010)

*Which bldg for the Grands?*

We'll be at Morrit's in July for the first time and will be staying in a 1BR in the Grands. I know they are all ocean front, but is there any specific building/unit we should request?  I think we would prefer an upper unit (for privacy) verses a ground unit (convenience to pool/beach).


----------



## janej (Apr 11, 2010)

Sthack said:


> We'll be at Morrit's in July for the first time and will be staying in a 1BR in the Grands. I know they are all ocean front, but is there any specific building/unit we should request?  I think we would prefer an upper unit (for privacy) verses a ground unit (convenience to pool/beach).



Are you sure you will be at the Grand?  I could be wrong.  But we just came back from the Grand.  I thought all units are 2 bedrooms there.  There are only two buildings, one at each side of the Grand Pool (the one you see on their web site).  We were in Building 6, which is between the lobby and the bar.  It is closer to everything.  But if you want a quiet location, select building 7.  The loud music from Mimi's dock went on past 10pm half of the nights we were there.  We were not bothered though. 

You need to put in your request before you get there. We arrived around 2pm at check in.  The family ahead of us got their room right away.  Our room was not ready.  So we let the kids in the pool and waited.  I checked back at 3 and 3:30.  We got the kids out of the pool at 4 to get the room key.  The room was not ready.  I was ready to take any room at that point.  But they would not switch us.  We sat in the lobby and waited another 40 minutes.    We ended up in room 6301 which is great.  It is on the end of Building 6, floor 3 with great view.  They also said top floor units are penthouses for owners only.  We stayed on the top floor 8 years ago.  I checked my pictures and did not find much difference at all.

I found a picture that would give you better idea.  It is taken from a boat that was about to leave the dock.  Building 7 is the one on the left and building 6 was on the right.


----------



## Sthack (Apr 11, 2010)

janej said:


> Are you sure you will be at the Grand?  I could be wrong.  But we just came back from the Grand.  I thought all units are 2 bedrooms there. ......



Yes, I'm sure it's the Grand.  I believe i read that there are four 1BR units in each building of the Grand, the majority are 2 BR.
So building 6 is closest to the pool?  If so, I'll call/email 2 weeks prior to our check in date and request that building.  By any chance, did you write a review about your stay on TUG?  I would love to hear about your trip!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 11, 2010)

There are one and 2BR units in the two Grand buildings. They are both oceanfront with a pool/hot tub/swim up bar in between. This is not a big resort - nothing is far away from anything else!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 16, 2010)

im about to confirm my 2 bedroom in tortuga for july check in ... VERY excited! 1st trip to the islands since a brief cruise stop a few years ago!


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 16, 2010)

and whats morritts like in july? busy? weather? thanks!


----------



## joyzilli (Aug 17, 2010)

We've gone in July for several years and it's usually hot and humid.  There are more kids since it's summer, but also more activities because of this.  We've also gone in May and our 20 yr. olds like July better.  There is also more of a guarantee that you'll find some extra volleyball players!!  May was a little cooler, less humidity.  For now, we'll be going back in July....


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 17, 2010)

great! i just confirmed july 2 - 9, 2011 in a 2 bedroom. VERY excited!


----------

